# First MAC product you ever owned?



## Liz_Love (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey everyone! What is the first MAC product you ever bought/owned? Were you happy with it?

I want to try out MAC for the first time but every time I go in to the store I just get overwhelmed with the choices so I wanted to see what everyone thought. I might just go with a basic lipstick since I hear that's one of their best products...


----------



## leonah (Mar 22, 2016)

my first product was studio sculpt foundation I believe and after that came all the lipsticks


----------



## verorl (Mar 22, 2016)

MAC lipstick in Alibi, and another brown one, both long discontinued.

there is so much great product to choose from! What do you need the most?


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 22, 2016)

IIRC, MAC Tease Me l/s, and that was way back in 2004 and was limited edition.


----------



## bluelitzer (Mar 23, 2016)

Mine was Faux lipstick. So many years ago. Still HG nude status.


----------



## verorl (Mar 23, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> IIRC, MAC Tease Me l/s, and that was way back in 2004 and was limited edition.



The Tempt Me/Tease Me collection was so pretty! I got almost everything from it!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 24, 2016)

Kinda stereotypical, but my first product was Ruby Woo lipstick.  Still a favorite red for me.


----------



## Liz_Love (Mar 25, 2016)

I honestly could use more variety in my eyeshadow colors. I only have a couple palettes and I'm pretty intimidated by buying singles. Maybe this is where I could start.


----------



## Erica53094 (Mar 26, 2016)

My first MAC product was their Viva Glam V lipstick. Pretty safe purchase. However,  then they put a CCO in the outlet mall near me and I bought my first MAC eyeshadow: Da Bling. I still wear both. Not together. I would say their patina, vex, and the blue brown pigment are very unique products and good additions to a collection??????


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 12, 2016)

Mine was eyeshadow in Trax...


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 16, 2016)

I think it was a mac foundation in a compact when I was about 15.


----------



## Dadale (Apr 17, 2016)

lipstick jubilee <3


----------



## romantic_vengeance (Apr 21, 2016)

My first item is/was Russian Red, still one of my favorite reds.


----------



## jessielou (Aug 29, 2016)

Pink Venus eyeshadow!


----------



## missjulie (Aug 30, 2016)

Studio fix compact.


----------



## laralara (Sep 6, 2016)

My first Mac product was a green eyeshadow many years ago, I think it was Juxt eyeshadow and I'm pretty sure my sister stole it off me lol.


----------



## sofiebeauty (Sep 6, 2016)

My 1st MAC product was VIVA Glam Lipstick. Aww, the memories. lol


----------



## KristenLeeD (Sep 6, 2016)

_*Studio Fix Full Coverage Foundation, I still have the compact, I refuse to "B2M" it, because it was my very first MAC product (and a gift)!*_


----------



## Tknappe (Sep 6, 2016)

My first MAC product:  Russian Red Lipstick.


----------



## Miss Dynamite (Sep 6, 2016)

_*Stars N Rockets Eyeshadow and Pomposity Lipstick...and then most of the Cool Heat collection.*_


----------



## kirstw91 (Sep 7, 2016)

Viva Glam Nicki lipstick.


----------



## beautyispain101 (Sep 20, 2016)

It was a lipstick in a little jar called Evening Stroll. I think the collection was called Casual Colors. This was a few years ago. It was a really pretty lavender color.


----------



## Faarifaces (Sep 21, 2016)

Liz_Love said:


> Hey everyone! What is the first MAC product you ever bought/owned? Were you happy with it?
> 
> It was Chesnut pencil. I got it in college and still use it years later.


----------



## MsKb (Sep 29, 2016)

It was the studio fix powder! but I bought a studio fix powder, a studio tint/tinted moisturiser? (can remember the name but it was a white tube and it had spf in it) and a kohl pencil. My first lipstick was MAC Red


----------



## tmiller (Oct 12, 2016)

oh baby lipgloss


----------



## LadyBug13 (Jan 4, 2017)

I think my first MAC purchase was as a teen. A powder compact. It may have been the Pro Longwear Powder Pressed.


----------



## rabideloise (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm sure mine was a lipstick because I didn't have money probably Hue or Blankety because I was, and always am after that retro 60s look with pale lips.


----------



## FNPbeauty (Jan 7, 2017)

Mine was a Studio Fix powder compact and Spice lip pencil, I was in college circa 2001. Next came a beautiful peacock themed eyeshadow pallet circa 2005/6. It was stunning and I wish I still had it.


----------



## tres_gatos (Jan 12, 2017)

Green/Brown pigment (dc), Saddle, Club and 239 brush, which is still going strong 13 years later. ETA And Spice lip liner.  That mua did well with the upsell.


----------



## drien227 (Jan 22, 2017)

Eyeshadow: Ricepaper
Lipglass: Lovechild
Lipstick: Darkside, which I swapped for. (O was the first lippie I bought.)


----------



## LavenderPearl (Apr 23, 2017)

I stopped at MAC on the release day of the Posh Paradise collection.
Ended up getting:
- Eden Rouge Mattene
- Genuine Treasure Paint Pot
- Potent Fig Mattene
- Rare Exotic Mattene

I still love both formulas, although I ended up swapping away that particular paint pot lol. Ah, memories


----------



## Nocturne (May 20, 2017)

I think it was the matte lipstick Taupe, which I wore all the time in the 1990s.


----------



## beautyescape (May 26, 2017)

I believe mine was Baby Sparks Dazzleglass. I hope they bring it back one day soon! That was back in 2008-2009 when I was 13 or 14. Young I know lol


----------



## Audrey C (Aug 11, 2017)

I bought Viva Glam I when it was introduced (now dating myself). 0

I might have bought Russian Red or a foundation before that, but I can't remember. It was in my 20s, pre-kid days though.


----------



## Cake Face (Aug 11, 2017)

Lipglass in the color Nico. I wish they'd bring it back.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 11, 2017)

Cake Face said:


> Lipglass in the color Nico. I wish they'd bring it back.


I LOVED this lipglass, one of the few I used up.


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 17, 2017)

My first Mac product was Ruby woo lipstick.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Sep 18, 2017)

Sable e/s, after Lollipop26 raved about it lol.  It didn't work for me but I'm glad I didn't give up on MAC lol


----------



## Martch (Sep 25, 2017)

Peaches Blush in 2002


----------



## blowyourmind (Oct 6, 2017)

mine was 2N lipglass and 3N lipstick. almost 10 years ago omg


----------

